# Al Servo BIF?



## Jack56 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, 
I know I am not a "light", that's why I am glad there's a forum like this.
I like to make some photos of birds in flight. I've got the mark5dIII.
I know how to choose Al Servo and H speed framing. I use 6 points area. But now I am lost.
Last year I remember that all the points wee red highlighted and the subject was followed. When I now press the button halfway, nothing happens. No red dots, moving six points. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
I think what you are describing is the result of being in AI-Servo, one shot would light the focus points, I think AI-Servo only flashes them briefly at start of AF, or perhaps only when selecting AF points, no camera handy to confirm this. 
There are posts out there which cover the AI-Servo illumination issue., though I did a quick search and couldn't find the specific one I was looking for. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cervantes (Jul 30, 2015)

If you need some help with BIF AF please refer to my extensive article on the topic:

www.focrates.com/articles/configuring_your_5d_mark_3_af_for_fast_action/configuring_your_5d_mark_3_af_for_fast_action.html

Have fun!
Ben


----------

